# Killer Weed



## Goose Swatter (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought some Killer Weedz blind material and was wondering if I spray painted it olive drab if it would look decent? because I will be hunting winter wheat this weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are 2 good videos from DU by Fred Zink on painting and useing Killer Weed on your ground blind.

http://www.ducks.org/DU_Magazine/DUMaga ... dGame.html


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well i bought a new blind this year just for nice wheat fields= killer weed camo!! it has performed great!!! IMO the best camo pattern yet for this type of hunting. But if you are hunting darker fields the max-4 is better suited for you. I'm not going to trade my killer weed camo for anything though because it hasnt let me down yet. If hunting low cover or dark fields all you have to do is dig yourself down and it will be well worth it. once you get the concealment factor down in your spread...killing birds becomes almost too easy depending on the circumstances... concealment IMO is the most important part of the setup! :beer:


----------

